# Copping A Feel Without Permission....



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Oh geeze! LOL


They even made me spend a week with the "Sexual Harassment Panda" but it didn't work....


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

The Great One said:


> lol, I'm like a sexual harassment "Joan of Arc".



Hmm that kind of works, The English being historically prudes and the French being stereotypically sexually relaxed. Its a good parallel but I'd try not to die the same way if I were you.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Mountainshepherd said:


> Hmm that kind of works, The English being historically prudes and the French being stereotypically sexually relaxed. Its a good parallel but I'd try not to die the same way if I were you.


Yeah, hopefully I won't get burned at the stake.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, hopefully I won't get burned at the stake.


Yeah, more likely you need to be careful of getting your stake burnt.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never been groped, although I've had people openly compliment my









On another note, I like to initiate physical contact with others, but strongly dislike others initiating with me. Double standard but what the hell.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

The Great One said:


> They even made me spend a week with the "Sexual Harassment Panda" but it didn't work....


LOL I'm sure it didn't!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

In the past i was groped now and again, usually by drunk men or women. No, i didn't enjoy it, get away from body unless i tell you specifically to touch. These day, LOLz, one look and they just know not to touch, sometimes that same look means don't talk to me either  
Don't try to hug me unless you know me well, i need my personal space/bubble. If i welcome you in, good, if not , don't assume or else you get that look again. Kind of like the look in my profile picture, a wtf kind of look


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> In the past i was groped now and again, usually by drunk men or women. No, i didn't enjoy it, get away from body unless i tell you specifically to touch. These day, LOLz, one look and they just know not to touch, sometimes that same look means don't talk to me either
> Don't try to hug me unless you know me well, i need my personal space/bubble. If i welcome you in, good, if not , don't assume or else you get that look again. Kind of like the look in my profile picture, a wtf kind of look


Do you have a heavy enneagram 5 fix? You seem very 5 to me.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Do you have a heavy enneagram 5 fix? You seem very 5 to me.


Heck i'm still not sure of my core yet, i'll let you know once i get that far


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Heck i'm still not sure of my core yet, i'll let you know once i get that far


Have you taken this test yet...

Energy and the Enneagram


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I did get groped by a guy in the upper torso area once (where my breasts would be if I was a girl). It was strange...

Other than that... I don't think I've ever had a feel copped.

I think people just avoid touching me in general unless I initiate. I think it's because I appear to have a wide personal space, when really, I stay away from people to respect their hypothetical personal space.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Have you taken this test yet...
> 
> Energy and the Enneagram


Thanks for the link, yes i just took it. 5w6. I haven't taken many test with Enng, the only other one gave me a 5w4. I think i got 7 once and eight once, i think the results depends on my mood. I mosty read the descriptions, so much about the eight that i don't relate with. I relate with 6 better the more reading i do. I've been lazy with trying to figure this out once and for all, i go on kicks then forget about it again ; D The description of 7 in this link you provided was so so, things i didn't relate with also, so :/ yet things i do. I may have typed myself a 5 in the past for a brief second...as there are parts of it i totally relate with . 

Anyway i don't want to derail the thread, nice link, i'll read it over a few times.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

How does one even ASK for permission?

GUY: Excuse me, miss. May I feel your breasts?

GIRL: Hey. You have a firm ass. Mind if I grope a feel?


really? it's that simple and it works???


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 6'4 and I'm not lanky. Pretty sure that alone makes people weary to invade my personal space. So no, it's never happened to me. Friends/family are surprised at how gentle I actually am. I guess I give off an intimidation factor without trying to. *shrug* It probably also helps that I'm fairly unattractive, all things considered. That tends to keep would-be gropers uninterested. P


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I'm actually pretty famous for groping women w/o permission.* I've been slapped, punched, kicked, and I even got stabbed once.* But it was totally worth it.


And you _totally_ deserved it roud:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Since I have a very intimidating demeanor, most people don't dare to touch me. I guess that's an advantage lol


This. If I don't know you--and people who have come to know me tell me this when telling me their first impression--I come off as unapproachable and intimidating. One professor I had my freshman year in college told me I was "scary." So unsolicited inappropriate touching is something that has never even been an issue for me.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> This. If I don't know you--and people who have come to know me tell me this when telling me their first impression--I come off as unapproachable and intimidating. One professor I had my freshman year in college told me I was "scary." So unsolicited inappropriate touching is something that has never even been an issue for me.


I get the same thing but it tends to be from socially reliant people, those who need cues to be able to act around another person. I`m very approachable most of the time, I don`t give off a constant welcoming vibe because most of the time I just want to focus on what I`m doing. Given we are both INTJ 5s and making an assumption of similar mannerisms, I`m guessing you straight face life a lot, certain sorts of people paint their insecurities on that blank canvas.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind being groped by a woman, so long as I was attracted to her. I've been spanked by a girl I just met, and truth be told, I really liked it..


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow this thread really took off. I have other instances of groping..... But I was a 17 year old at work around a bunch of other hormonal 17 year old boys..... It was "grope central".

They simulated sex scenes, humped each other jokingly and had pornography on the computer in the back of the restaurant. There weren't cameras back there so my workmates never got caught.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

qingdom said:


> How does one even ASK for permission?
> 
> GUY: Excuse me, miss. May I feel your breasts?
> 
> ...


If a guy had the nerve and mannerly disposition to ask for a feel, I would probably comply. But only if he was sober.

I had an underclassmen grab my ass earlier today. The first time I thought it was an accident. The third time, he got a slap in the face.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

It really depends on who the person is. Around some of my friends, it's mutually accepted. The main rule I apply is:

Touch once, fine. If I say *no*, touch twice, and you'll regret it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

There were a few kids in junior high who thought that grabbing my butt was immense fun (and it seemed to be for them- pretty sick idea of a joke, I say). I reported it to the principal (which of course, is a "no-no" if you want to be "cool"- at least where I live, it seems to be like that). And then those dumbass kids just kept making fun of me more.

I don't care what the motivation is. If someone says no, then that means *no*. Including if the action is done as a joke, as was the case with me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It happened to me a lot when I lived in the city. The butt grabbing thing seems to be the favorite of perverts, but one time a stranger grabbed me and forcibly kissed me, with tongue, before I managed to squirm away and run as far from him as I could. 

When such things happen, they creep me out and make me feel afraid and disgusted.


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

Women are always slapping or grabbing my ass, that doesn't really bother me. I think trying to grab me elsewhere might though, unless it's pretty clear where things are headed.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

snail said:


> It happened to me a lot when I lived in the city. The butt grabbing thing seems to be the favorite of perverts, but one time a stranger grabbed me and forcibly kissed me, with tongue, before I managed to squirm away and run as far from him as I could.
> 
> When such things happen, they creep me out and make me feel afraid and disgusted.


Good for you for standing up to that stranger! What a sicko! Some people seem to think that they can do whatever they like, even when someone clearly states that they don't want any type of intimate contact with them.

Seriously...no means *no*. Why is that such a difficult concept for some sickos to grasp???


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LittleB81 said:


> Good for you for standing up to that stranger! What a sicko! Some people seem to think that they can do whatever they like, even when someone clearly states that they don't want any type of intimate contact with them.
> 
> Seriously...no means *no*. Why is that such a difficult concept for some sickos to grasp???


 Selfishness.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Selfishness.


Yeah, that's actually the likely reason. Selfishness, in the sense of "I'll do what I like, and if it hurts someone else in the process, who cares?" Pretty sick attitude for someone to take. Glad I have enough sense to spot perverts from a mile away.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Wow this thread really took off. I have other instances of groping..... But I was a 17 year old at work around a bunch of other hormonal 17 year old boys..... It was "grope central".
> 
> They simulated sex scenes, humped each other jokingly and had pornography on the computer in the back of the restaurant. There weren't cameras back there so my workmates never got caught.


It's unfortunate that they never got caught. That is highly inappropriate conduct in a workplace setting. If I were the manager/owner, those punks would have been fired on the spot.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't promote violence but ya know, but if someone won't listen to words well you probably should appeal to their logic of pain bad don't do that anymore hahaha.
I'm not really much of a touchy feely person, I can handle hugs and some people its expected because they love hugging and get all excited but I do let someone know when it's too much for me and i'm getting uncomfortable.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LittleB81 said:


> It's unfortunate that they never got caught. That is highly inappropriate conduct in a workplace setting. If I were the manager/owner, those punks would have been fired on the spot.


The manager was the son of the owner..... The manager and other workers were the culprits..... he never got caught. To them it was "good fun".


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm always in favor of inflicting a little violence when I get my ass grabbed in the street by some pervert or whatnot. When I still smoked, I was having a cig outside during trivia night at a pub and some drunk moron grabbed my ass so I put my cigarette out on his arm. Another time I was standing in line at the check out of a record shop someone grabbed my ass so I turned around and kneed him in the balls. I've stomped on someone's foot for touching my tit and elbowed someone in the neck who tried to fondle me on a bus. The funny thing is that it always really pissed them off. Like they thought it would be cool to grope me, but as soon as I defended myself, that made me a cunt. I won't put up with that shit, if random creeper tries to touch me, they are cruisin for a bruisin.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

While out clubbing/bar hopping with girlfriends, I've been groped more times than I could ever keep up with. All of it was unwelcome, and would continue even after telling the offender to leave...haha. Gotta love the bar scene.

There was a time at a dance when a friend's older brother decided not to leave me alone. He's about 7-8 years older than me, 6'5" (I'm 5'3") and muscley, and he was very drunk. Could not get away from the dude and he was very touchy feely. Very uncomfortable situation.

I'm not sure what it is about social gatherings that involve alcohol that tend to make men (and maybe women too) think that all bets are off and they can do all the touching that they normally know not to do.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Depending on who did it and what they touched, I've felt everything from flattered amusement to a violent rageful impulse to punch the guy. Like it can make me SUPER ANGRY, so I don't recommend it unless you're pretty sure I'm interested, or we're at least close friends and I wouldn't take you touching me in an invasive way.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> The manager was the son of the owner..... The manager and other workers were the culprits..... he never got caught. To them it was "good fun".


Oh, how convenient. 

That's disgusting. I hate hearing about people doing shit like this at work, and basically taking foregranted the fact that they are employed. With the crap economy worldwide, not everyone is lucky enough to have a job. I think if you are lucky enough to be able to work, then don't abuse the privilege, period.

Stories like this really make me mad.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ohhhh I totally understand the urge.

In my case, I go NUTS over very curly hairs (must be at least complete spirals to qualify for my lust). If there's a God, (s)he/it must like to tease me, by constantly having extremely curly people sit RIGHT in front of me (within grabbing/face burying distance), TEASING ME. Then of course, the curlhead insists on fluffing or bouncing them around, usually with stray curls hanging over the chair, just BEGGING to be pulled, oh they'll never notice....I could do it *lightly*....OMG @[email protected]

But I resist. If I have to close my eyes and HUM...aaahhhh!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LittleB81 said:


> Oh, how convenient.
> 
> That's disgusting. I hate hearing about people doing shit like this at work, and basically taking foregranted the fact that they are employed. With the crap economy worldwide, not everyone is lucky enough to have a job. I think if you are lucky enough to be able to work, then don't abuse the privilege, period.
> 
> Stories like this really make me mad.


It was over 10+ years ago so I'm over it.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

dejavu said:


> While out clubbing/bar hopping with girlfriends, I've been groped more times than I could ever keep up with. All of it was unwelcome, and would continue even after telling the offender to leave...haha. Gotta love the bar scene.
> 
> There was a time at a dance when a friend's older brother decided not to leave me alone. He's about 7-8 years older than me, 6'5" (I'm 5'3") and muscley, and he was very drunk. Could not get away from the dude and he was very touchy feely. Very uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I'm not sure what it is about social gatherings that involve alcohol that tend to make men (and maybe women too) think that all bets are off and they can do all the touching that they normally know not to do.


Wow, that stinks....


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

This lesbian chick coworker repeatedly tried to come on to me, even to the point of touching my butt or smacking it. I do not know if it is my INTJ demeanor that made her think I was like her, or what, but I reported her each time.

Eventually she was fired.

I cannot stand lesbians, personally because they come on to me. It is offensive.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

What about accidentally touching someone? I have... I had a friend who thought that the guy was her husband until he turned around. (which was funny btw)


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I never understood why some people would think that other people's bodies are public property. I could envision myself being snarky and saying that the reason some men "cop a feel" without permission is that they're too pathetic to actually have a woman in their lives who actually *desire*, are receptive to and _welcome_ their touch. Men who have women in their lives who like them to touch them (as often women like and want the special man in their life to touch them on the appropriate occasion) don't have to go out touching women without permission.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm extremely horny, and inappropriate at times, but there is NO WAY I'd ever do this to someone. You're violating their bodies. Now if you've been talking for a few minutes and you can sense chemistry building that's one thing, but to a stranger you've never spoken to? 

Now if you're out, and a really hot chick makes you horny, but you can't build up the nerve to talk to her - just go home and knock one out. No one feels violated and you can meet up with your friends later. There is never a reason to grab strangers' sensitive body parts.


----------



## Deathbagel (Feb 18, 2012)

I would never do this, in fact I probably wouldn't touch somebody sexually even if they wanted it (I mean without previous sexual build-up as well as an existing romantic relationship with the person). It just feels perverse and wrong, and I'm shocked anyone would not expect a slap/beating and/or report to legal/work/school authorities.

I've had guys playfully slap my ass or scoop my chest before. It wasn't a cause of commotion, but it just left me feeling awkward and slightly violated. Mostly though I just didn't know what to say to that... I mean really. No contact from women, I suppose they're repulsed by me, or perhaps I'm being too hard on myself.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think this occurs quite often with some gay guys and their female friends. They assume "oh, I'm gay, so I can (insert variety of inappropriate female touching here) and it doesn't matter!"... one time I was at a party with my best friend, who has massive boobies, and this gay guy who is pretty flamboyant and obviously **** but only an acquaintance to her came up and started squeezing them like it was no big deal. A similar situation happened when one of my gay friends and I were drunk at a club and he randomly swooped down and kissed me smack on the lips. Certainly unwelcomed by me considering I have a boyfriend-- who caught wind of it and was NOT pleased.

Not saying all gay men are like this-- I'm close friends with quite a few and most of them wouldn't do stuff like that.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

viva said:


> I think this occurs quite often with some gay guys and their female friends. They assume "oh, I'm gay, so I can (insert variety of inappropriate female touching here) and it doesn't matter!"... one time I was at a party with my best friend, who has massive boobies, and this gay guy who is pretty flamboyant and obviously **** but only an acquaintance to her came up and started squeezing them like it was no big deal. A similar situation happened when one of my gay friends and I were drunk at a club and he randomly swooped down and kissed me smack on the lips. Certainly unwelcomed by me considering I have a boyfriend-- who caught wind of it and was NOT pleased.
> 
> Not saying all gay men are like this-- I'm close friends with quite a few and most of them wouldn't do stuff like that.


That's funny, I've had the opposite experience with gay friends. They find girl parts to be scary/gross. It's pretty funny.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow..... This is all very interesting....


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes I have. And I absolutely hated it. Didn't laugh it off. In fact, I was extremely confused and wondered how I could have let that happen, because at the time I completely froze and couldn't bring myself to do anything in defense. It wasn't something I could just shrug off and forget about. I felt completely violated in so many ways. Yes, I forgave the person.

I think it's definitely wrong...


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I remember back in primary school (I was about 9 or 10) when all my classmates decided to start playing "catch and kiss" at recess. The boys would chase the girls and when they caught us, they would pin us up against a big rock in the yard and kiss us. Most of the girls were into it and allowed themselves to be caught, but a couple of us wanted no part of it. 

One day all of the guys ganged up on me and finally caught me and dragged me back to that rock. They held my arms, but didn't think to hold my legs. The guy who tried to kiss me lost his ability to have children (no joke). The parent supervisors and teachers who thought it was "cute" to watch me be dragged kicking and screaming across the school ground didn't find it so cute when they had to take that kid away on a stretcher.

Nowadays, my reaction is very dependent on the situation. In some instances I'm okay with it, and usually my response is measured if I'm not. If it's a stranger on the street I'm a big fan of elbow to the windpipe in response to being groped without permission.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Moral lesson: Keep your hands to yourself...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah its fuckin nasty. I hate it. If I am attracted to the girl though I'm like "okay...."

One that stands out is this girl that just pinched my nipple when I had my shirt off.

Like damn girl I don't do all this weight training for you specifically..


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I was at a party once and this guy came up and grabbed my ass and as I turned around to see who it was the little prick ran away. SoI ran up to him and yelled at him in front of a bunch of people.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

WindowLicker said:


> I was at a party once and this guy came up and grabbed my ass and as I turned around to see who it was the little prick ran away. SoI ran up to him and yelled at him in front of a bunch of people.


 Ah, embarrassment! LOL Only little punks to d-bag stuff like that... My ESFP bestie chased a dude down for doing that to his gf.....


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

I was going to say that no, I haven't had this experience before. Which is true for now because that doesn't fly with me. However, reading through some of the posts here reminds me of a few times that I had to deal with unwanted touching when I was younger. I sometimes forget it happened unless I'm reminded about it.

When I was maybe 4 or 5 before I started kindergarten, my mom was having me sent to this babysitter who would watch the neighborhood kids. She was a grandma and her son and his son I think lived with her too. I remember playing with the other boys and having fun but the grandson was always trying to do too much. He was my age and he would keep trying to give me a kiss or something. It was annoying and I had to constantly move away from him and be protected by the other kids. One day I was tired and went to lie on one of the beds but of course the other boys weren't around and the boy decided to come lay down next to me. He kept trying to get on top of me so I pushed him off and he fell off the side of the bed. It would have been ok but his dad was in the bathroom shaving and saw me push him from the bathroom mirror. He made it seem like I was the problem for pushing the boy, but did he frikin see what the boy was trying to do to me? 

But of course it didn't stop there. When I was around 8 I went to visit my cousins and they had some family friends come by and stay til really late. There were two sisters and a brother and the brother kept telling me I was beautiful. I think he was like 6. But them he kept running after me and trying to kiss me. I was so bothered I couldn't sit still and was paranoid the whole time they were there. I went downstairs at some point and told my aunt and the mother what he was doing and they just laughed and said "aw, how cute." and that was it. It was horrible. I wanted to cry. 

I'm really not into being touched if I don't want it. But nowadays I've just learned to become numb. As soon as someone (without bad motives) comes to hug me or shake my hand or whatever, I just go numb.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> My tits have received more attention than they have ever anticipated. A lot of my chick friends as well as my gay homeboys feel that my jumblies are open game for them. I don't particularly mind as long as I'm fully comfortable with the person in question and the tit play isn't prolonged.


All I have to say is 



! It's one thing if it comes up in conversation or something, but... open game? nopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopeno penopenope



> I'm not comfortable around a lot of people though, and I do discriminate against the straight males. That's unfair, blah blah blah... I know. I don't care. Straight males need to ask me permission as I'm almost always uncomfortable around them. Unless I grab your hand and physically put it where I want it, I wouldn't try it. You'll probably get smacked.


That's perfectly understandable. I mean, maybe I'd be a little jealous of the not-straight females, but nevertheless, rules are rules.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Since I have a very intimidating demeanor, most people don't dare to touch me. I guess that's an advantage lol


hahaha no it's cuz you're male.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Both of the times this happened, it was a spank.

First time was in middle school, while I was over at my oldest friend's house, and I was about to leave one of his older sister's friends lightly spanked my ass, I didn't really mind

Second time was a couple months ago with a female aquaintance from school at a mutual friends house, it was late and we were getting rowdy, and then she teasingly spanked me. I didn't think much of it at the time, but about a week later I developed a crush on her.

So long as she is attractive and it didn't hurt, I wouldn't mind, but otherwise I would prefer if you didn't touch me.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Neverontime said:


> I know all guys aren't like that but I still resent them slightly for being strong enough to do it if they want to.


Yeah, I get it, it's psychologically ingrained, and I do understand the gravity of what you're saying, but frankly, I take offense to that. I shouldn't be judged because of something that someone else did, and for that matter, no man, or woman should.

That being said, I'm not trying to be a douche, I just don't think you really understand how much that can upset someone.

Have you had therapy for what happened? Therapy can really help stuff like that.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Zeptometer said:


> hahaha no it's cuz you're male.


Several males in this thread have admitted that they have been victims of this sort of thing as well. Nice try, though.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

As for me... Yes and no. I have, in the 7th grade, and I was mortified, but it's not like it left any scarring.

I've never really touched anyone without their permission. I probably groped my ex girlfriend before she was fully okay with it, but she knows I'm not a bad guy.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Several males in this thread have admitted that they have been victims of this sort of thing as well. Nice try, though.


There's no need to get snippy with me. I was kidding. Why do you think I wrote it like that?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Dude, I think you read too much into what I wrote. I was actually amused by what you said, I don't know how I came off to you like I was snippy. Maybe a :tongue: would've helped at the end of my sentence. I shall take note on that:wink:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Instinctively, my fist pops up to make contact with the face of whomever has dared. I have been kicked out of many a classy evening venue on account of this -- yes -me- not the offender.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> I think the most I've ever been touched is poked in the belly. Nobody ever touches me. =(


Fear not my good man, you’re still doing better than me. 

No one has ever touched me besides male friends, and certainly not in a suggestive manner(thankfully).
I’d welcome a belly poke from the opposite sex


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had that happen a few times to me.

One time, my friend and I were having a heated conversation. He was stood up and I was sat down. We were beginning to shout at each other. He pointed at me and I stood up at the same time. It just so worked out that he poked me in the boob. Right on my nipple actually. I burst out laughing. He blushed and apologised. We try not to bring it up.

I occasionally get slapped on the arse. Not particularly often. 

In return, I enjoy poking people's side boob to make them feel awkward. I poke people in the belly a lot too. Just because. I tend not to go for suggestive areas with guys. I don't want them to think I'm interested when I'm not. Which is a serious issue with teenage boys.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> That's horrible! I know you were just a kid but damn, I'd be pretty regretful if I did something like that to someone.


At the time I was sorry that I had hurt him that badly. All I knew at that age was that kicking a boy between the legs was good for self defence. I didn't know that there could be any long term consequences. 

I've been told by some friends who kept tabs on him that I did the world a favour in removing him from the gene pool though.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

jayde said:


> At the time I was sorry that I had hurt him that badly. All I knew at that age was that kicking a boy between the legs was good for self defence. I didn't know that there could be any long term consequences.
> 
> I've been told by some friends who kept tabs on him that I did the world a favour in removing him from the gene pool though.


 ..... also known as.... _extinction_....


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Okay so this has been crossing my mind... I wonder if anyone here has ever been inappropriately touched by someone...... Even by the same sex? What was your reaction? How did you feel? Did you ever forgive the person? Were you the offender or offendee? If you want to disclose where they touched you, it's up to you. I'm just wondering how different types react to it.
> 
> I've been smacked on the butt before by older women..... TWICE. I just laughed it off...
> I was also groped by a straight (allegedly) guy while at work years ago when I was a teen (he was a teen as well).... I didn't laugh that off.


I hate being touched without permission. I also hate when my grandma smacks my partners butt. No. Come on grandma, you don't even smack my butt.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I work with elderly people. A lot of the men can be very perverse but I don't let it bother me since they're not of clear mind. The women often smack my arse as I walk past - that doesn't bother me either - it's a friendly banter-type thing and not in a sexually oriented way.

As for being touched by strangers in public - I DO mind that. It has happened to me before and it's not cool. I think for me the difference in it being acceptable is wether or not I actually know the person well enough.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

LittleHawk said:


> I work with elderly people. A lot of the men can be very perverse but I don't let it bother me since they're not of clear mind. The women often smack my arse as I walk past - that doesn't bother me either - it's a friendly banter-type thing and not in a sexually oriented way.


Kinda like a baby squeezing a woman's (or maybe a fat guy's) breast.... They don't know what they're doing...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Falhalterra said:


> Back in 2007 at Mardi Gras Soulard, some unknown person grabbed my ass. I'll never know who it is. >.> Guessing it was some drunk guy benefiting from the fact I was freezing to death that day. lol


I can't imagine how that could have happened at Mardi Gras.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I've only had my ass grabbed once, either in a bar or concert, don't remember now. 

I have a definite "fuck off" look that I default to even if I'm not upset so that certainly makes people think twice. It's not all good, but it does keep about 99% of homeless people from even asking me for spare change, even the clearly crazy ones, which is a plus.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

My general feel on the issue is that nobody has a right to treat another person's body however they please - if there is no permission, it's wrong and shouldn't be done. It's about respect and keeping a feeling of safety and calm for everyone around you - groping ruins that. I've hit people before for touching me...strangers at concerts and such...only a couple of times, after repeat offenses. I don't feel bad for it (I would feel bad in pretty much any other situation). They made the first mistake, and the second, showing no human concern. Don't touch me and I won't touch you. Seems simple enough. I'm not an object just because I appear to be a naive young lady. It's sad, but it's obvious to me at this point that some people are often victimised for what they appear to be, or for how easy a target they seem to be...

Exceptions do exist. If some senile old person or little kid touches my butt, I'm not going to consider that groping because I know it was either an accident or just an innocent thing. In that case it's kind of funny.

And if a friend does it jokingly, I'm into it. I'll play along. haha



Promethea said:


> Instinctively, my fist pops up to make contact with the face of whomever has dared. I have been kicked out of many a classy evening venue on account of this -- yes -me- not the offender.


terrible.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@soya

I've been touched by a senile old person, and it really was groping. It's always weird coming from the elderly lol.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Once I just couldn't contain myself and indiscreetly went for a friend's tush. No regrets! I know someone well before ever trying to pull something like that. Even then, it's rare. Whether because I haven't had many opportunities or on account of being a "gentleman," I'm not sure. I've settled that wild energy. If the chance rears itself (lol) I'm not wont to take it. Principles thing.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

Luckily, I have never been emotionally scarred or seriously put off by someone touching me. Probably because it doesn't happen to me.
Once, when I showed up to a party with a couple of friends and my girlfriend (at the time) the party was already well under way and everyone was already drunk. I actually think this is a hilarious story given the circumstances. I was 17 at the time, under age in more ways than 1. I am not really one who parties, but the host/birthday girl was old friends with one of the guys I was with. According to him, she is pretty loose when it comes to sex. Well, she was standing in front of us wasted and kind of saying hello, looks at me and calls me cutie, gets close to me and the gives my crotch a nice squeeze. All the while, my girlfriend is standing there right next to me! Oh my this always makes me laugh. I just stood there, smiled, laughed, and then looked at my girlfriend. She was not put off at all by it. We both knew she was drunk, loose, and we weren't going to see her again anyways. I wasn't really attracted to her or her lifestyle, and my girlfriend knew that so we just shrugged it off.

Now, if she had been sober and conscious of her actions, I would have said something, but never in anger or malice. I enjoy physical affection from women in general. It doesn't have to be sexual at all. I enjoy the closeness of it. It can get awkward if it is someone I don't know or am not sure of, but I am usually fine with it unless I am in the company of others who are not as enthusiastic about PDA. 

Never would I sexually harass others around me. Other than joking around with close male friends though. I consider the personal boundaries of others to be pretty sacred ground. It is not until I have earned someone's trust that I start showing physical affection through hugs, pats, etc. or I just wait until they initiate that phase of a relationship. Of course there is always that stray thought that courses through my head... What if I just grabbed that person's ass? How would they react? Slap me? Run away? Return the favor? Then all these wild scenarios run through my head and I tell my self that I would never do that anyways so it doesn't matter.

tldr; sexual harassment is bad, but when it happens to me I am more forgiving than others.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

this is my username said:


> I hate being touched without permission. I also hate when my grandma smacks my partners butt. No. Come on grandma, you don't even smack my butt.


As I read this, I saw your avatar and I couldn't help but laugh lol.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Boss said:


> @_soya_
> 
> I've been touched by a senile old person, and it really was groping. It's always weird coming from the elderly lol.


How did you react?

I guess my comment in the last post was kind of based on my own experience... once an old lady in a wheelchair was trying to get my attention so she touched my ass - I guess that was the most accessible part of me for her to reach, haha. In that case I know it wasn't creepy....I actually tried really hard not to laugh... but yeah, dirty old men exist. You wonder if it's okay to bitch out an old person, especially if they don't really know what they're doing.... Awkward.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

*pfft* Imagine you're 15 and another "well endowed" 15 year old girl tries to get you to grope her..... THAT was uncomfortable...


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never been groped - having led a non-social, avoid-alcohol life - and I have never groped anyone. I have never initiated more than a handshake without obvious invitation.

I wonder about people's butts being grabbed by non-drunk strangers. Big butts or something? With all due respect, I have to believe there was something that drew the attention.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

soya said:


> How did you react?
> 
> I guess my comment in the last post was kind of based on my own experience... once an old lady in a wheelchair was trying to get my attention so she touched my ass - I guess that was the most accessible part of me for her to reach, haha. In that case I know it wasn't creepy....I actually tried really hard not to laugh... but yeah, dirty old men exist. You wonder if it's okay to bitch out an old person, especially if they don't really know what they're doing.... Awkward.


Nursing homes are hell on earth...if you've ever been to one most of the people there probably have dementia. There was this one woman that would masturbate and yell and moan all the time.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

My body is off limits to everyone but those given explicit permission. My godmother has no kids of her own and sometimes she touches my stomach like she owns me and I just completely recoil from it. I find her sort of creepy.

I used to live in china, where everyone was pushing and shoving because the Chinese have little cultural awareness of boundaries. One guy tried to sell me his wares and when I tried to ignore him he shoved me on the shoulder and I glared at him. I would have gladly punched him if I knew Karate back then.


----------

